# What is a good multi-vitamin?



## HickeyNC (Feb 20, 2001)

Prince, i saw you say you were taking one/some. I was just curious as to what ones anyone would suggest. My dad is a former powerlifter and now lifts to stay in shape, he takes one but i am not sure who makes them. I asked a guy at GNC (i know, it proably wasnt a good idea) but he had no clue what he was talking about. Currently I am trying to lean up for summer. I am happy with the progress of my overall training, but I am a little concerned as to if I should be taking any vitamins along with it. Any suggestions would be great. 

Thanks,


----------



## Pianomahnn (Feb 20, 2001)

I'm sure I will get some laughs from this, but Nutrilite (the med division of AMWAY) makes some really good multivitamins, along with every other type of vitamin/mineral supp.  They contain everything in Centrum like products, plus some.  And they are very pure.  I can give you some info if you want it.  (I'm not trying to sell you anything, I don't have the time to deal with that company, if you know what I'm talking about.)

------------------
Pianomahnn.com

Life is fun!!


----------



## EarWax (Feb 20, 2001)

Just out of curiosity, I use Centrum and I wonder why people have such a negative attitude towards them?


----------



## Pianomahnn (Feb 20, 2001)

I dont have a negative attitude towards it at all.  Hell, they were probably the first one's to come out with a multivitamin.

Hmmmm...centrum. I could eat them like candy.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
Pianomahnn.com

Life is fun!!


----------



## EarWax (Feb 21, 2001)

Well, anyway, I told a girl in our lab that I used Centrum and she said "oh my, that's not good at all."  And then went on about some radio show... then my Centrum faith was tested.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Feb 21, 2001)

I guess we're both in trouble Earwax, I use Centrum as well, mostly cause I'm cheap.


----------



## crowman (Feb 22, 2001)

I just usually look for the cheapest one that contains high amounts of lots of vitamins and minerals, especially vitamin E and calcium, many multis leave these out.

------------------
-Crowman
MASS ABOVE ALL


----------



## tommygunz (May 12, 2011)

whole food from vitamin shoppe my favorite


----------



## SuperLift (May 13, 2011)

Ill always take Animal Paks.


----------



## xikar (May 13, 2011)

I've been using Controlled Labs Orange Triad multi's for the last year and a half. Solid multi with joint support and digestive aid.


----------



## SuperLift (May 13, 2011)

xikar said:


> I've been using Controlled Labs Orange Triad multi's for the last year and a half. Solid multi with joint support and digestive aid.



Those are sweet bro!

Found them here www.InfiniteMuscle.com

use discount code: quick5


----------



## dogsoldier (May 13, 2011)

NOW Foods ADAM.  Cheap and loaded with everything but the kitchen sink.


----------



## dave 236 (May 14, 2011)

ON Optimen. Its a good multi and also has a decent dose of enzymes and aminos.


----------



## Chubby (May 14, 2011)

I sometimes take Green super food from Amazing Grass.  It is green powder that I put in my protein shake along with some olive oil.


----------



## TampaSRT (May 14, 2011)

Country Life Max for Men. Been taking it for many many years.


----------



## Bonesaw (May 14, 2011)

Controlled Labs - Orange Triad


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (May 14, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> Controlled Labs - Orange Triad




Bump bump bump! Good product!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2011)

im a cheap generic brand user


----------



## naturopath (May 14, 2011)

You might want to check into a whole foods multi vitamin by a company such as Nature's Plus Source of Life, Soloray Enhanced Energy, or Life's Fortune vitamins.  

Whole Food multi vitmains are derived from FOODS rather than manufactured from chemicals.  I know that there are those who would beg to argue, but natural molecules are simply better than synthetic when it comes to Co Enzymes, Minerals, etc.  If you will just try them and see the difference, you will agree that the results as far as a good "improvement of well being" are WAY better with whole food derived multi vitamins.  

I can go on tangents about whole centrum vitamins fully intact in the bottoms of portable toilets, synthetic vs natural vitamin E, etc...


----------



## Chubby (May 14, 2011)

naturopath said:


> You might want to check into a whole foods multi vitamin by a company such as Nature's Plus Source of Life, Soloray Enhanced Energy, or Life's Fortune vitamins.
> 
> *Whole Food multi vitmains are derived from FOODS rather than manufactured from chemicals.* I know that there are those who would beg to argue, but natural molecules are simply better than synthetic when it comes to Co Enzymes, Minerals, etc. If you will just try them and see the difference, you will agree that the results as far as a good "improvement of well being" are WAY better with whole food derived multi vitamins.
> 
> I can go on tangents about whole centrum vitamins fully intact in the bottoms of portable toilets, synthetic vs natural vitamin E, etc...


Thank for the info.  I never thought about it.  I always think that it is impossible to put so many vitamins in one little pill, therefore I always buy I either super food green powder or packet multivitamin like 'Animal Pak.'


----------



## Kusakup (May 15, 2011)

I'm a firm believe in Animal Pak


----------



## gregsashinsky (May 16, 2011)

I always buy multivitamin like Animal Pak.


----------



## SFW (May 16, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im a cheap generic brand user


 
This.


----------



## oufinny (May 16, 2011)

xikar said:


> I've been using Controlled Labs Orange Triad multi's for the last year and a half. Solid multi with joint support and digestive aid.



I take this regularly and sometimes I switch it up with MST MVP, it is another extremely good multi.  Orange Triad is really good if you have chronic joint issues as over time it will work to make it a thing of the past, especially if you take it with extra joint support supps.


----------



## jus4u (May 26, 2011)

dave 236 said:


> ON Optimen. Its a good multi and also has a decent dose of enzymes and aminos.



I've used Optimen and Animal pak but i'd have to say optimen's got the edge.....works great!


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 26, 2011)

naturopath said:


> You might want to check into a whole foods multi vitamin by a company such as Nature's Plus Source of Life, Soloray Enhanced Energy, or Life's Fortune vitamins.
> 
> Whole Food multi vitmains are derived from FOODS rather than manufactured from chemicals.  I know that there are those who would beg to argue, but natural molecules are simply better than synthetic when it comes to Co Enzymes, Minerals, etc.



This is not entirely correct.

Source of Life and Solaray use regular vitamins and minerals w/ herbs and whole foods added to the mix so they can slap 'whole food' on the label.  The vitamins and minerals they contain are not from whole food sources.

There are very few companies that actually use 'whole food' vitamins and minerals.  Pure Essence Labs, New Chapter Organics, Garden of Life would be closer examples of whole food multivitamins.  However, even those could be argued as not being 'whole food.'


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 27, 2011)

I asked Heavyiron this question, he recommended Men's One a Day without iron. No need to be super fancy in my opinion, just make sure to take em.


----------



## juggernaut (May 27, 2011)

I usually buy a full spectrum with antioxidants and minerals and always use a probiotic, that, believe it or not, was originally made for animals. It works very well.


----------



## Chubby (May 27, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> This is not entirely correct.
> 
> Source of Life and Solaray use regular vitamins and minerals w/ herbs and whole foods added to the mix *so they can slap 'whole food' on the label.* The vitamins and minerals they contain are not from whole food sources.
> 
> There are very few companies that actually use 'whole food' vitamins and minerals. Pure Essence Labs, New Chapter Organics, Garden of Life would be closer examples of whole food multivitamins. *However, even those could be argued as not being 'whole food.*'


In that case I think super foods are the best choice.  If you blend it with your post workout shake, body will use most if not all of it.


----------



## cflores22290 (May 27, 2011)

Animal Pak All the way  also Opti-men, CL orange triad


----------



## |Z| (Jun 1, 2011)

I also would put my vote in for OT since they update their formula based on research that has been establishing the most bioavailable forms of the vitamins. Centrum and other cheap brands don't update their formula nearly as much as more niche companies like CL does. OT is worth your while, I use it religiously.

|Z|

Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## Daft205 (Jun 5, 2011)

I like anavite and Adam for multis,  but I also use need2guard as a general organ support supp as it has a very comprehensive formula.


----------



## OutWhey (Jun 6, 2011)

Daft205 said:


> I like anavite and Adam for multis, but I also use need2guard as a general organ support supp as it has a very comprehensive formula.


 This man has revealed the secret! lol N2guard is great. IMO, it beats every product on the market. Everything you need plus some in just one serving. Def worth the investment.


----------



## tangolima (Jun 8, 2011)

i like opti men


----------



## meatead (Jun 12, 2011)

*Vits*

Are all vitamins the same quality, are the vitamins produced by one company better than another. I mean, some are real expensive, & some are cheap, for the same ingredients, it seems.
And why does my urine ( I'm being polite!) turn yellow sometimes?


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 12, 2011)

I use Gaspari Anavite because it is a Beta Alanine supp and L- Carnitine in it.  When I get tired of paying this much or taking 6 pills a day I go to Dymatize Super Multi which is two caplets a day or ISS Research Multi vitamin packswhich is packs with 5 pills in each pack.  Great prices on these at my store.  Check link in my signature


----------



## feinburgrl (Jun 13, 2011)

Kusakup said:


> I'm a firm believe in Animal Pak



Your a firm believer in throwing your money away.


----------



## babyhulk (Jun 13, 2011)

SuperLift said:


> Ill always take Animal Paks.


 

Paks it is. Smells like shit but gets it done. 



Adam comes in at 2nd for me.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 13, 2011)

Guys I have tried Animal Pak, NOW Adam, MST MVP, and CL Orange Triad.  Out of them all, I truly believe Orange Triad is far and away the best of them all.  The cost of an equally dosed joint supplement makes it a bargain.  I have taken it for more than 60 days and then switched to MVP to see a difference, my joints are mad at me and that alone is reason enough to pay for Triad.  

I know a lot of people love Animal Pak, I have tried it three times, ran it for 90 days once and I got sick twice.  Taking Triad I have gotten sick once during 6 bottles (45 days each bottle), take that for what it is worth.  Not a lot that CL makes I am a fan of but Orange Triad is legit.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 13, 2011)

meatead said:


> Are all vitamins the same quality, are the vitamins produced by one company better than another. I mean, some are real expensive, & some are cheap, for the same ingredients, it seems.
> And why does my urine ( I'm being polite!) turn yellow sometimes?



No, they are very different as there are different isomers of vitamins and choices to include that are better for you, have higher absorption rates and can be less toxic at higher levels.  Your pee turns yellow because of B vitamins.


----------



## crzyn8 (Jun 14, 2011)

half the vitamins including centrum pass through you virtually untouched my buddy does septic systems and says he sees em all the time where u can still read the imprint or writing on em


----------



## oufinny (Jun 15, 2011)

crzyn8 said:


> half the vitamins including centrum pass through you virtually untouched my buddy does septic systems and says he sees em all the time where u can still read the imprint or writing on em



Cheap ones are like that, ones that you pay for I don't believe are that way at all. Take it with some fish oil as that will help with absorption of many vitamins.  Also, if you digestive tract is that poor at absorbing vitamins, your health is already in question and no vitamin can fix that.  Try eating vegetables and drinking more water to start.


----------



## Ace5high (Jun 15, 2011)

Animal Pak FTW!


----------

